# The rapid rise of Hurricane Matthew



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..

Please explain.


----------



## gipper (Oct 1, 2016)

Its warn on the Earth's equator....who knew?


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

Everyone.


----------



## gipper (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 1, 2016)

It is the first cat5 in 9 years since Hurricane Felix of 2007...The longest drought in the satellite age. I'd argue hurricane Igor was probably a cat5 but it didn't have any recon flown into it. The record within the historical record going back to 1851 is 1938 hurricane to 1953.

 Matthew developed a upper level anti-cyclone(high pressure area) that protected it from the shear. The shear from the ULL(Upper level low) sitting northwest of the cyclone created a outflow jet at the upper levels. Outflow jet move air away from center of the cyclone allowing for pressure to lower and convection to intensify as a upper level anti-cyclone is divergence at the upper levels and convergent a the lower levels..

 Yes, warm water is very important, but the caribbean was just as hot in 2013, 2014 and 2015. Lastly, being that the dew points are probably in the mid 70's to mid 80's in topical northern-southern America means it probably doesn't have the same "dry air" effect as a tropical cyclone moving towards the east coast of the United states or gulf coast would. I'd worry more about SAL(Saharan dry air) that helps cap the tropics, which is a huge factor in the inability of tropical cyclone formation within the mdr the last few years.

Many of the sheared systems this season didn't stack the anti-cyclone on top of the lower levels(circulation), which either sheared the cyclones convection away from the low level circulations or the ull(most MDR systems the past few years below 20)/trough(Colin, t.d 8) did it.  You do make a ok case as the high oceanic temperatures of the caribbean do allow for the process to take off quite fast and this is why most cat5's in the history of the Atlantic ocean have formed in the caribbean! Once you have a cyclone of respectable strength It just gets stronger as it has a lot of fuel to tap if it isn't over powered by a trough or a ull.

Both of you are right as shear, dew point and sst's are all important.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh Gawd...........for the first time, I see Crick post up a thread thinking I can come in and agree with him on what is looming as a real threat for the eastern seaboard and what does he do?

He pulls a full-on k00k presentation and relates it to global warming despite no hurricanes hitting the US in over 4,000 days!!

s0n......you've spent far too long out on boats in the middle of nowhere. The setting screws are fucked at this point but given my experience, OCD is almost certainly at the "disorder level". Swear to God.....pharmacological aids are wonderful things and can dramatically impact somebody's life. Works at fixing the levels of serotonin uptake effectively short circuiting the rumination of thoughts. PS s0n.....if you have a history of depression on either side of the family, THAT is the marker. OCD screws the thought processing......has nothing at all to do with intelligence......which is why I never refer to these people in here as morons or idiots. Its a mental disorder......tens of millions of Americans are afflicted by it. Not your fault dude.........


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

With regards to global warming and its intensification of hurricanes, please explain how striking the US coastline matters.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> 
> Please explain.



Considering what just happened in Jerusalem last month.  I'm surprised it would need any explaining at all.  The judgment of God is in these floods, storms, earthquakes but some do not see it.   What the Vatican is doing (with the full assistance of the US and famous Ministers who have sold out to the "Unity Faith" (otherwise known as "interfaithism" - the NWO One World Religion) is an abomination unto God.  The Vatican is in their final move to seize Jerusalem (eastern Jerusalem and the Temple Mount) and what America can expect out of this betrayal and all of her sins - is major earthquakes (such as this generation has not witnessed before) major hurricanes / tornadoes, floods and more...   The world will call it global warming while those who know the LORD call it the judgment of God.   

The judgment that is coming that many do not see is famine.  There is a famine coming to America.  What is happening right now is leading up to it.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> 
> Please explain.



It's summer stupid.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> With regards to global warming and its intensification of hurricanes, please explain how striking the US coastline matters.



Except that we have not seen intensification of hurricanes. Your post dies right there.

Cherry picked AGW data in 5....4....3....2....


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

As oceans warm, it is unavoidable that there will be an increase in storm numbers, duration and/or intensity.  That is, after all, where storms get most of their energy.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> As oceans warm, it is unavoidable that there will be an increase in storm numbers, duration and/or intensity.  That is, after all, where storms get most of their energy.




So we name more storms than we used to. Meh.


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

One step above simply claiming its all made up.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> ...



Summer's over, Rip van Wrinkle.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> ...


Hardly so, as summer left on Thursday...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

Summer in October.  What'll they think of next.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> As oceans warm, it is unavoidable that there will be an increase in storm numbers, duration and/or intensity.  That is, after all, where storms get most of their energy.



IN 1992 we change storm naming metrics because the number of storms was waning and going in the direction of less storms, which did not fare well in the global warming alarmist camp.

_if  you used the same metrics as were used prior to 1992 we would be at an all time low..  Funny that you proved you will post garbage by not posting the clarification that goes with that graph stating the change... Deception is it?_


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> One step above simply claiming its all made up.


HE was being kind..  It is all made up..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 1, 2016)

Crick said:


> Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> 
> Please explain.




Simple....

Dry air on one side, Wet warm air on the other and the convergence of two jet streams creating an eddy in the atmosphere without upper level wind shear to tear it apart.  This storm will soon meet upper level wind shears..  watch what happens..

5 hours ago it was down graded to Cat 4, just one hour ago it was down graded to Cat 3,  It has meet with the wind shear.  I expect this storm to go down one more level in the next few hours before being torn apart in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 1, 2016)

http://48095362.r.msn.com/?ld=d3pNRJBa5elgXDJVkgzSCrDzVUCUzF8tAADARJIGbqhVOygvOULuN2DkRlDRgy8EddGxxLbsqnJPxYPtnLdw_5etLlyRGqexuoszO6kjmGiELKD5UygiMyvmiGvFjwBWB_r9mW88PVqvTkgHc_TbalStSgG_V6z9BavmEPOqPaUMIXtShT&u=https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/tropical-storm-hurricane-matthew-caribbean-us-forecast?cm_ven=PS_BI_Matthew_9282016_1&par=MK_BI

The cone of uncertainty is huge just 24 hours out..  Modeling of this storm shows they doesnt have a clue where its going or if it will last 24 hours..


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



When was the last time you saw a storm go from Cat 1 to Cat 5 in less than 24 hours while sucking in dry air and undergoing wind shear?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



Not down here in the south dumbass. You know where Matthew is, do ya idiot? It's even further south than Florida.

How fucking stupid are you?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



You people are normally pretty fucking stupid, but you are worse today for some reason.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


yet who didn't know about summer being over?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



FFS dumbass, it's still fucking hot here in the south and Matthew is even further south. How can I dumb it down enough for you?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Still doesn't mean that the equinox doesn't occur..Try not to embarrass yourself and you won't be so nasty to others..


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Wasn't it the OP's point that the water is warm? Wtf does a human imposed limit to summer have to do with nature?

I do believe that you people are just ignorant enough to believe in AGW.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Im sorry, I can't help you, I can't fix stupid.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The equinox is irrelevant to water temps and hurricane Matthew. Go drool in the corner.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It is relevant to change of seasons....Now stop being an asshole..


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


We can tell by your post on USMB that you never fixed the stupid..


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



But the change of seasons is irrelevant, stupid. How thick headed are you? The OP's point is the water temps. The water temps don't give a shit about the seasons. Your ignorance is getting tiresome.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I've tried to educate you, you cannot learn and that isn't my fault.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I know when summer starts and ends....So your attempts to deflect are noted..


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Who gives a fuck retard? It's irrelevant. Now, take your Stupidity Show on the road. Dismissed.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I bet you are a blast to be around...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I'm *IN* the South, Dumbass.  That's number one.  I'm doing my winterizing as soon as I get time too.

Number two is that I have a calendar AND I know when the seasons change.  There's no such thing as "summer" in October. In either hemisphere.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Jesus! I'm surrounded by stupid.

The change of season is irrelevant, dumb fuck.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


yes, now that it's winter we will still have a hurricane.........


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



"Irrelevant" is itself irrelevant.  Because here's what you posted.

Roll tape.



PredFan said:


> It's summer stupid.



I'm pretty sure _it's_ is a contraction for "it is".  Is it not?

Whelp ---- no it isn't summer.  Not here, not anywhere.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 1, 2016)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you weren't an illiterate moron, and you could put my response in the context of the OP that I responded to, you would understand the relevance of my statement. But then you probably cannot understand this either.

Dismissed.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Still can't just admit you fucked up, huh?

Go play witcher guns, Microdick.


----------



## Crick (Oct 1, 2016)

Just a small point FYI here: The official end of hurricane season is November 30th.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > With regards to global warming and its intensification of hurricanes, please explain how striking the US coastline matters.
> ...







Percent of Atlantic hurricanes each year from 1970 to 2012 that reached categories 3, 4, and 5. Annual data (light blue)
 and 5-year running average (dark blue).

Hurricanes and Climate Change

*Looks to me as if real scientists disagree with you. And we know the story in the Pacific, very evident increase in intensification in the Pacific.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 1, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


On the contrary, you are the one that is working on stupid. The changing of the seasons is revelent when the temperatures are warmer in both the fall and spring than they have been in prior times.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



A statistical anomaly. We have also had fewer hurricanes than in previous years.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No moron, the closer you are to the equator, the less effect the seasons have. It's warm, it's always warm, when summer ends is in fact irrelevant.


----------



## Crick (Oct 2, 2016)

And, again, Hurricane Season does not end for another two months.  The historical average is 1.2 hurricanes in October.  This one actually formed in September for which the average is 2.4  TCFAQ E17) How many hurricanes have there been in each month?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2016)

Remember after Katrina how the Warmers were telling us to get used to  Cat 5 hurricanes on an annual basis and we'd have to make a Cat6?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2016)

Crick said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It was not.. The storms position was between two jets in a warm, wet area.  One Jet was warm and dry. The other Cold and wet.  The eddy formation allowed the storm to spin up rapidly and become huge as the jets pulled away from one another.

You obviously can not read barometric, temperature, humidity and wind charts. This is a textbook example of how large storms occur.. a perfect storm, so to speak.  But it has now hit wind shear and cooling temperatures as it moved across the equator. Today it is barley a cat 3/4 borderline and diminishing..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2016)

Ask me how hard Im laughing.........Mathew will be a Cat 1 by Wed. night.

Who's not winning............

Any weather event happens anywhere in the world and the AGW k00ks loose their minds.........you can set you watch by it!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



Always spinning the bull shit..




WeatherBELL Models | Premium Weather Maps


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 2, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Ask me how hard Im laughing.........Mathew will be a Cat 1 by Wed. night.
> 
> Who's not winning............
> 
> Any weather event happens anywhere in the world and the AGW k00ks loose their minds.........you can set you watch by it!!



Most likely a Tropical Depression.  The high pressure is moving south drawing the dry air with it and wind shear.. Even their cone of uncertainty is becoming more uncertain.. now it looks like it might go across Mexico but the models are not convincing to direction.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 3, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Silly Billy, once again, you are proving yourself incapable of reading a simple graph. The lower line is intensity, the upper frequency. Obviously, the storms have intensified, even while there are less of them for the time being.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2016)

Know what else is always hysterical when these hurricanes come along.........we get to see how accurate the "models" are. LMAO......same as its always been. They don't know the fuck where this thing is going with about a 1500 mile variance. Ghey. And these computer models are what the AGW alarmists base all their k00k predictions on and which, by the way, are wrong more often than they are right!!


----------



## PredFan (Oct 3, 2016)

If we were having hurricanes every two weeks, but they aren't more than a cat 2, the AGW scam artists would be claiming THAT is proof. whatever the weather does, it's Climate Change. That's how the scam works.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 3, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Then why did you claim it IS summer?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 3, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ask me how hard Im laughing.........Mathew will be a Cat 1 by Wed. night.
> ...


My prediction is that the hurricane will pay zero attention to the prognostications of Silly Billy and Skooks. Warm water on the north of Cuba will make up part of the strength it loses going over Cuba. Where from there is a big question mark. It is a very large storm, packing a lot of energy and water. Should it turn west, it is going to be a problem to areas that already have the ground soaked to capacity.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 3, 2016)

Hurricane MATTHEW

Looks like the people at NOAA disagree with Silly Billy. Any guesses as to who will be proven correctly.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Hurricane MATTHEW
> 
> Looks like the people at NOAA disagree with Silly Billy. Any guesses as to who will be proven correctly.


what a dishonest twit...

I said the models are not cohesive as to path..  and you post up just one model.. what a dishonest piece of crap that you are..  Post up all the models fool!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2016)

Crick said:


> Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> 
> Please explain.


 When you quote me correctly, and figure out  where the northern coast of South America is -- we'll chat. In the meantime -- don't call out members in Opening Posts.   Deal??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is the current model stack. Westward travel path is no longer present.






Several problems are noted.  The high pressure ridge coming down from the north might push this far off shore. The wind shear from the dry line could very quickly diminish this storm..

Cloud top levels have increased and water vapor is stable with a Barometric pressure of 987mb indicating the pressure is rising from its earlier reading of 964mb, which is indicative of of the storm weakening. still just on the edge of 3/4 category.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 3, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Wow

An Atlantic hurricane in October. 

Unprecedented in all human history until man made global warming


----------



## Crick (Oct 4, 2016)

Going from Cat 1 to Cat 5 in less than 24 hours in the face of dry air and wind shear is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 4, 2016)

Crick said:


> Going from Cat 1 to Cat 5 in less than 24 hours in the face of dry air and wind shear is.


Wow.

Why did it stop at Cat 5?

With so much more global warming since Katrina and 400ppm CO2, shouldn't it be up to Cat 6 or 7


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 4, 2016)

Crick said:


> Going from Cat 1 to Cat 5 in less than 24 hours in the face of dry air and wind shear is.


There was no wind shear during formation of this storm and it was aided by the eddy effect between jets. this was NOT uncommon.. It was text book!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 4, 2016)

*Silly Billy on Saturday. Doggone, Mathew is still a cat 4.*

Simple....

Dry air on one side, Wet warm air on the other and the convergence of two jet streams creating an eddy in the atmosphere without upper level wind shear to tear it apart. This storm will soon meet upper level wind shears.. watch what happens..

5 hours ago it was down graded to Cat 4, just one hour ago it was down graded to Cat 3, It has meet with the wind shear. I expect this storm to go down one more level in the next few hours before being torn apart in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 4, 2016)

*Skook, Sunday.*

Ask me how hard Im laughing.........Mathew will be a Cat 1 by Wed. night.

Who's not winning............

Any weather event happens anywhere in the world and the AGW k00ks loose their minds.........you can set you watch by it!!

Hurricane Matthew Makes Landfall in Haiti

Hurricane Matthew made landfall in Haiti this morning, lashing the western shores of the country with 145 mph winds.

Thousands of Haitians are seeking emergency shelter. Storm surges of up to 10 feet and torrential rain that could reach 40 inches in some areas is expected. The situation could create havoc in a country with an infamously fragile infrastructure.

Florida Gov. Rick Scott warned that the storm "could bring devastation to Florida [that] we haven't seen in years," adding that "we can not rule out a direct hit on Florida" starting as early as Wednesday. He declared a state of emergency in anticipation of the storm.

He said that the effects of Matthew could be "catastrophic," bringing with it a chance of heavy rain, rip currents, beach erosion, tornadoes and hurricane-force winds.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *Skook, Sunday.*
> 
> Ask me how hard Im laughing.........Mathew will be a Cat 1 by Wed. night.
> 
> ...




lol.....hey, Im just reporting what the "models" were saying about 24 hours ago. You know..........ummm.........those models you AGW guys promote every day of your life as a slam dunk!! So indeed.......the winning continues!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 4, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *Skook, Sunday.*
> 
> Ask me how hard Im laughing.........Mathew will be a Cat 1 by Wed. night.
> 
> ...


You are quite the alarmist... If it hits Florida it will be a 1 or 2 category storm as it is already showing signs of weakening and break up...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2016)

You read this thread and you realize something............

These fucking k00k fucks are rooting for the hurricane to stay monster sized!! Holy fuck.......Ive said for a long time we are dealing with mental cases in here but we really are. These people would fit in nicely with the Jim Jones crew in Africa.........

Drinking the Kool-Aid: A Survivor Remembers Jim Jones


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 4, 2016)

Well now, Silly Billy, given the accuracy of your prognostications in the past, I would guess that Mathew will hit continental US as a 3 or 4.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 4, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Well now, Silly Billy, given the accuracy of your prognostications in the past, I would guess that Mathew will hit continental US as a 3 or 4.


You don't know shit about shinola...


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 4, 2016)

You read this thread and you find the 'Conservatives' trying to avoid the reality of the fact that the warming has increased the intensity of the hurricanes. As far as Mathew goes, the scientists are the one that we quoting, not trying to stay politically correct like you fellows are. Had they predicted the storm to lessen, we would have posted that.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 4, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Well now, Silly Billy, given the accuracy of your prognostications in the past, I would guess that Mathew will hit continental US as a 3 or 4.
> ...


Mathew is still a 4, and you are still wrong and full of shit as usual.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 4, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> You read this thread and you find the 'Conservatives' trying to avoid the reality of the fact that the warming has increased the intensity of the hurricanes. As far as Mathew goes, the scientists are the one that we quoting, not trying to stay politically correct like you fellows are. Had they predicted the storm to lessen, we would have posted that.



You "predict" whatever is the top story on the Weather Channel.

What a joke

After Katrina you said the storms would be bigger and stronger and more frequent -- and Nature mocked you by not having one here for 11 years


----------



## SSDD (Oct 4, 2016)

Crick said:


> Going from Cat 1 to Cat 5 in less than 24 hours in the face of dry air and wind shear is.



Actually it isn't, but then we all know that you will lie like a rug if you think it will help you make a point.


----------



## SSDD (Oct 4, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> You read this thread and you realize something............
> 
> These fucking k00k fucks are rooting for the hurricane to stay monster sized!! Holy fuck.......Ive said for a long time we are dealing with mental cases in here but we really are. These people would fit in nicely with the Jim Jones crew in Africa.........
> 
> Drinking the Kool-Aid: A Survivor Remembers Jim Jones



It is their nature....they will be dancing in the street over any fatalities in the US.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2016)

WeatherChannel update is now saying the storm will hug the shore of Florida and then head out to sea.

By Saturday, we will hear the sound of alarmist's heads exploding as they were rooting for a devastating direct hit!! These people are seriously fuCkEd s0ns!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 5, 2016)

Crick said:


> Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> 
> Please explain.


and now it's a cat 3

run along junior, you don't know shit.


oh, as a reminder, your lot claimed cat 5 was going to be the new norm, 15 years ago


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 5, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> ...



They said we might need to add a Cat 6


----------



## SSDD (Oct 5, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



And in addition, they have taken to naming every spring shower and snow flurry in an attempt to make it seem that more storms are the norm.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2016)

LOL  You dunderheads have demonstrated in this thread that you hug political correctness as closely as any far left polysci professor. NOAA is stating that Mathew will probably be a 4 again shortly.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 5, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL  You dunderheads have demonstrated in this thread that you hug political correctness as closely as any far left polysci professor. NOAA is stating that Mathew will probably be a 4 again shortly.


still not the standard cat 5 we were supposed to have coming at us many times, every year


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 5, 2016)

Not Good...

We haven't seen a loop back storm in over 40 years..






Was over on Jeff Masters blog and discussion.  The high pressure is going to force this thing out to sea and then allow it to loop back...  The one variable no one can agree on is upper level wind shear.. There is a cold front approaching  so the current wind shear is nominal...

A one in fifty year storm... If this storm shifts west any its going to be a huge mess.  Looking like a strong CAT 2 or weak CAT 3 when this thing makes land fall..  Well see what happens with the cold front approaching and how much it stomps on this storm and how fast..


----------



## Crick (Oct 6, 2016)

Give your predictive track record, your efforts to play forum weatherman accomplish nothing here but making you look foolish and insecure.  The lovely young lady on our local TV, in the short, sleeveless dress with no qualifications whatsoever, told us the same thing some time ago.  Or is that where you get this stuff.  Turn on the TV and take notes?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 6, 2016)

Crick said:


> One step above simply claiming its all made up.


It is true. Before satellites and such we ignoired storms that never made land fall or effected any major shipping lanes.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

The AGW k00ks are giddy.......the hurricane is strengthening!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

By the way..........here is the level of nutter we are dealing with here.......

The alarmist contingent really think that climate deals to stop global warming will make hurricanes a thing of the past..........

What?? NBC’s Ron Allen Thinks Climate Deal Is ‘Designed to Stop’ Storms Like Hurricane Matthew

Profound levels of mental disorder with these folks......and clearly, the public has taken a gander with this stuff and recognizes that something just isn't right here, thus, the stark disinterest for global warming for the majority of people in this country. Nobody likes to be lumped into a fringe group that appears off the reservation compared to most people.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 6, 2016)

The obligatory manmade global warming causes hurricanes thread.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 6, 2016)

FINALLY after all these years after Katrina the doomsdayers have a major hurricane.


----------



## LaDexter (Oct 6, 2016)

Matthew said:


> It is the first cat5 in 9 years since Hurricane Felix of 2007...The* longest drought in the satellite age*





LOL!!!

Is not "Global Warming" supposed to produce more, not less, never mind RECORD LOW....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 6, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > It is the first cat5 in 9 years since Hurricane Felix of 2007...The* longest drought in the satellite age*
> ...


The lack of hurricanes proves manmade global warming, doncha know?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

People sometimes don't understand that these people so devoted to climate change 24/7 are people who just tend to the hysterical in life. We all know them in our lives......the folks who see a 6 inch snowstorm coming and are down at the supermarket on Sunday morning at 7am loading up 2 baskets of supplies. The people we see at wakes who throw themselves on the casket screaming. The people who get a little blip in the neighborhood a couple of doors down and call 911. Rubberneckers on highways who are almost heading into a ditch to see why the guy got pulled over.

Who knows.......perhaps lack of sensory stimulus as an infant? Damage due to an event when they were young making it such that they go around in life waiting for a house to fall out of the sky on their heads?

Have you seen how amped up the AGW alarmists are with this hurricane?

*HOLY FUCK!!*

Its like.........its like..........what is it like?

Vapor lock on some good analogies s0ns........need some assistance from my skeptic pals............


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> People sometimes don't understand that these people so devoted to climate change 24/7 are people who just tend to the hysterical in life. We all know them in our lives......the folks who see a 6 inch snowstorm coming and are down at the supermarket on Sunday morning at 7am loading up 2 baskets of supplies. The people we see at wakes who throw themselves on the casket screaming. The people who get a little blip in the neighborhood a couple of doors down and call 911. Rubberneckers on highways who are almost heading into a ditch to see why the guy got pulled over.
> 
> Who knows.......perhaps lack of sensory stimulus as an infant? Damage due to an event when they were young making it such that they go around in life waiting for a house to fall out of the sky on their heads?
> 
> ...


----------



## Crick (Oct 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



www.ipcc.ch.  Look up "The Physical Science Basis" from AR5


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 6, 2016)

Crick said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


A Nobel Peace Prize winner already informed me of everything I need to know about hurricanes.  Number and strength increasing every year, and Category 6 needed.


----------



## Crick (Oct 6, 2016)

"The Physical Science Basis" covers just a little more than hurricanes, thought I can certainly see why someone like you wouldn't really want to see it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 6, 2016)

Crick said:


> "The Physical Science Basis" covers just a little more than hurricanes, thought I can certainly see why someone like you wouldn't really want to see it.


So in your own words explain why if we have been warming steadily since 1998 we haven't had a cat 5 hurricane in so many years, if as you claim global warming causes them.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

OK...this made me literally spit on my PC monitor when I saw it on DRUDGE this morning..........

What?? NBC’s Ron Allen Thinks Climate Deal Is ‘Designed to Stop’ Storms Like Hurricane Matthew


Leave it to a hurricane to pull the pronounced nutters out of the woodwork......this is the kind of shit Crick, Matthew and Mamooth give validity to AND what keeps me coming back in here. Making fun of the social oddballs is so much fun.......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> By the way..........here is the level of nutter we are dealing with here.......
> 
> The alarmist contingent really think that climate deals to stop global warming will make hurricanes a thing of the past..........
> 
> ...





Did you see his bio on wikipedia????

*"Ron Allen* is a misinformed American journalist working for NBC News, where he is a correspondent for all of the network's news programs. He lives in New York/New Jersey metropolitan area and was based in Europe for more than a decade."
Ron Allen (journalist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"....a misinformed American journalist...."


I've found wikipedia to be Left leaning....but they got this right.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > People sometimes don't understand that these people so devoted to climate change 24/7 are people who just tend to the hysterical in life. We all know them in our lives......the folks who see a 6 inch snowstorm coming and are down at the supermarket on Sunday morning at 7am loading up 2 baskets of supplies. The people we see at wakes who throw themselves on the casket screaming. The people who get a little blip in the neighborhood a couple of doors down and call 911. Rubberneckers on highways who are almost heading into a ditch to see why the guy got pulled over.
> ...





LMAO Weather............perfect gif dude


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> OK...this made me literally spit on my PC monitor when I saw it on DRUDGE this morning..........
> 
> What?? NBC’s Ron Allen Thinks Climate Deal Is ‘Designed to Stop’ Storms Like Hurricane Matthew
> 
> ...





Ron Allen has a lot in common with Hank Johnson....


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > OK...this made me literally spit on my PC monitor when I saw it on DRUDGE this morning..........
> ...





LOL....


PoliticalChic said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > OK...this made me literally spit on my PC monitor when I saw it on DRUDGE this morning..........
> ...





Hysterical.............its like, "Ummm Ron...........one problem............nobody cares!!"


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 6, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > It is the first cat5 in 9 years since Hurricane Felix of 2007...The* longest drought in the satellite age*
> ...


Yes, but the opposite result is proof that they are right.


I'm not sure how that works, but that's how it works


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 6, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> OK...this made me literally spit on my PC monitor when I saw it on DRUDGE this morning..........
> 
> What?? NBC’s Ron Allen Thinks Climate Deal Is ‘Designed to Stop’ Storms Like Hurricane Matthew
> 
> ...


YOU SCIENCE DENIER YOU!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2016)

This thread just get more humorous as it goes on, You silly asses predicted that the hurricane would fizzle by now. Repeatedly predicted that and made fun of the people that were sounding  the tocsins over this hurricane. Now you have been shown to be silly and ignorant asses. LOL


----------



## westwall (Oct 6, 2016)

Crick said:


> Some short while back there were some exchanges about what's important in the development of a hurricane.  Deniers FCT and Billy Bob put great emphasis on shear and humidity.  I argued heated surface waters were critical.  So, we now have a hurricane that's been sitting off the northern coast of South America where it was facing wind shear and dry air coming off the continent.  The only factor seemingly present was abnormally hot surface water.  What did it do?  It went from a CAT1 to a CAT5 in less than 24 hours..
> 
> Please explain.









Ummm, normal behavior for a major hurricane.  Are you truly that stupid?  How does Matthew compare to Camille?


----------



## westwall (Oct 6, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> This thread just get more humorous as it goes on, You silly asses predicted that the hurricane would fizzle by now. Repeatedly predicted that and made fun of the people that were sounding  the tocsins over this hurricane. Now you have been shown to be silly and ignorant asses. LOL






Please provide a link to someone here claiming the hurricane would fizzle.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 6, 2016)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > This thread just get more humorous as it goes on, You silly asses predicted that the hurricane would fizzle by now. Repeatedly predicted that and made fun of the people that were sounding  the tocsins over this hurricane. Now you have been shown to be silly and ignorant asses. LOL
> ...




That would be me..........based upon models from the National Weather Center last Friday!!! The k00ks KNEW it was going to be staying a Cat 4 because well...........they just knew!!. Now the thing is going to go  north and head back south...........they knew that too Im sure!!

The point is........computer models with any of this stuff are ghey. As reliable as that stamp of  freshness on your milk!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 6, 2016)

Now this is interesting.. the track is now 20 miles off shore missing all land fall..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 6, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> This thread just get more humorous as it goes on, You silly asses predicted that the hurricane would fizzle by now. Repeatedly predicted that and made fun of the people that were sounding  the tocsins over this hurricane. Now you have been shown to be silly and ignorant asses. LOL



We predicted it would make all frogs lefthanded too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 6, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now this is interesting.. the track is now 20 miles off shore missing all land fall..


The Warmers are sad


----------



## SSDD (Oct 7, 2016)

Matthew is in the vicinity of Cape Canaveral right now...here is what the weather looks like.  The warmers must be very disappointed that Florida isn't being devastated...and the body count isn't mounting.  I have to say though...In my youth a CAT3 or 4 storm had much more powerful winds.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

The k00ks........sitting at  home watching The Weather Channel with their popcorn praying like hell the eyewall moves west!! Yesssssss! Yesssssssss!



Fucking mental cases........


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 7, 2016)

better luck next year warmers, Matt isn't the murderous monster you were hoping for.

proving you wrong, again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2016)

SSDD said:


> Matthew is in the vicinity of Cape Canaveral right now...here is what the weather looks like.  The warmers must be very disappointed that Florida isn't being devastated...and the body count isn't mounting.  I have to say though...In my youth a CAT3 or 4 storm had much more powerful winds.




Haiti got hit pretty bad, but the Clinton's are happy because they will probably steal another  $100MM in relief money


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Now this is interesting.. the track is now 20 miles off shore missing all land fall..


Yet more proof of manmade global warming.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

SSDD said:


> Matthew is in the vicinity of Cape Canaveral right now...here is what the weather looks like.  The warmers must be very disappointed that Florida isn't being devastated...and the body count isn't mounting.  I have to say though...In my youth a CAT3 or 4 storm had much more powerful winds.


SoCal gets hit by higher winds several times a year with the Santa Ana's.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is interesting.. the track is now 20 miles off shore missing all land fall..
> ...



Its looking like I won my $100.00 bet that this thing would not make land fall.. The high pressure and cold front pushing it kept this thing off shore..  and now the median jet stream will push it off the coast further and tear it apart. We will see if the loop back occurs.  The new charts show this thing dying.

Winds now barley 100mph..  Solid CAT 2 but rapidly loosing steam.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

*Drudge* reporting that this hurricane is being waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overhyped. What the fuck is this? We expect this with the publicized numbers on the economy but f'ing hurricanes are now being presented in bogus fashion? Yep.....ahhh..........got some evil shit at work these days. Even the fucking weather is rigged............

DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


Thought the wind #'s posted by SSDD above seemed very odd.........eye just off shore and 75mph readings while reporters are saying 60 miles inland could see 100mph winds or above............ghey


Fuckers made this look like Katrina 2........an hour ago, saw a Weather Channel guy at Daytona Beach hanging by a palm tree that was blowing like the bushes outside my house RIGHT NOW..........and the storm is supposedly just down the coast a bit!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

Bogus.......... they were partying their asses off into late yesterday in southern Florida.......... Thousands of Florida residents ignore the millions who evacuated historic Hurricane Matthew to SURF and PARTY their way through the storm - led by Vanilla Ice! | Daily Mail Online



*stormhypefAiL*


----------



## mamooth (Oct 7, 2016)

So Drudge is claiming all the data on the hurricane is faked. Skook is working hard to up the stoopid level. And all the other deniers still kiss his weepy loser butt.

Another thread has devolved into denier whining and political conspiracy babbling. That always happens when the rational people are proven to be right about everything again. The losers rage, and the thread is diverted into a display of the abnormal psychology of deniers. Billy and Skook get extra points for being especially incompetent. Both of them repeatedly called for a fizzle over and over, even though no science of any sort backed up such a kook claim. Sadly for them, the real world never pays any attention to their moron claims.

The rest of the deniers? After seeing the rational people being proven completely right again, they're kind of flustered, so they're deflecting by making up loopy cult stories of what was supposedly predicted. After all, they have to divert somehow, being they're not honest enough to say "yep, those scientists predicted everything perfectly."

No, we rational people never get tired of being proven right on every topic. We do get tired of the kook losers not listening to us, and of all the pissy whining from the kook losers.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> *Drudge* reporting that this hurricane is being waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overhyped. What the fuck is this? We expect this with the publicized numbers on the economy but f'ing hurricanes are now being presented in bogus fashion? Yep.....ahhh..........got some evil shit at work these days. Even the fucking weather is rigged............
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2016®
> 
> ...


trying like hell to make Obama and by extension Hillary look good.

BUT ITS THE REPUBLICAN GOVERNOR AND STATE THAT IS DOING A DAM FINE JOB!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2016)

mamooth said:


> So Drudge is claiming all the data on the hurricane is faked. Skook is working hard to up the stoopid level. And all the other deniers still kiss his weepy loser butt.
> 
> Another thread has devolved into denier whining and political conspiracy babbling. That always happens when the rational people are proven to be right about everything again. The losers rage, and the thread is diverted into a display of the abnormal psychology of deniers. Billy and Skook get extra points for being especially incompetent. Both of them repeatedly called for a fizzle over and over, even though no science of any sort backed up such a kook claim. Sadly for them, the real world never pays any attention to their moron claims.
> 
> ...



AUTOMATED WIND MAPS SAY ITS ALL BULL SHIT... WE DON'T NEED DRUDGE TO PROVE IT..


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

Fox News anchor Shep Smith says of Hurricane Matthew: 'Your kids will die'


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


4001 days.  The Doomsdayers are praying to Satan for a late season hurricane so they don't have to go yet another year with their Goreical prophecy not being fulfilled.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > So Drudge is claiming all the data on the hurricane is faked. Skook is working hard to up the stoopid level. And all the other deniers still kiss his weepy loser butt.
> ...


Yep, thousands of personal weather stations on the web, including mine.  And right now SoCal winds are as strong as what they're getting in Florida.

Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground | Weather Underground


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

mamooth said:


> So Drudge is claiming all the data on the hurricane is faked. Skook is working hard to up the stoopid level. And all the other deniers still kiss his weepy loser butt.
> 
> Another thread has devolved into denier whining and political conspiracy babbling. That always happens when the rational people are proven to be right about everything again. The losers rage, and the thread is diverted into a display of the abnormal psychology of deniers. Billy and Skook get extra points for being especially incompetent. Both of them repeatedly called for a fizzle over and over, even though no science of any sort backed up such a kook claim. Sadly for them, the real world never pays any attention to their moron claims.
> 
> ...





fAiL s0n.....again. Wind speeds up and down the coast = ghey.

The AGW k00ks are fucking pIsSed.......storm turned out to be a dud. Pissed.........they wanted a land shot direct hit in CAT 4-5 form. fAiL. Mental case losing...........



PS.....take a gander over on the "Australia......" thread bozo........made you look like a jackass again!!


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeppers.  Just look how devastating that storm surge is.  Whooooeee....




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2016)

What? It's a Cat 2?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2016)

westwall said:


> Yeppers.  Just look how devastating that storm surge is.  Whooooeee....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2016)

Did NOAA fudge the data here too?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

You go back in this thread a few pages..........hysterical..........you'd have thunk Florida was about to be removed from the face of the earth.............. these alarmists...........they tend to the hysterical *ALWAYS*!!! What the fuck is up with that?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

Hurricane Center "overwarns"..............

4,001 Days: The Major Hurricane Drought Continues «  Roy Spencer, PhD

The k00ks fall for it every time!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 7, 2016)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > This thread just get more humorous as it goes on, You silly asses predicted that the hurricane would fizzle by now. Repeatedly predicted that and made fun of the people that were sounding  the tocsins over this hurricane. Now you have been shown to be silly and ignorant asses. LOL
> ...


Post # 19, Billy Bob, this thread.

"Simple....

Dry air on one side, Wet warm air on the other and the convergence of two jet streams creating an eddy in the atmosphere without upper level wind shear to tear it apart. This storm will soon meet upper level wind shears.. watch what happens..

5 hours ago it was down graded to Cat 4, just one hour ago it was down graded to Cat 3, It has meet with the wind shear. I expect this storm to go down one more level in the next few hours before being torn apart in 24-48 hours."

*There you go, Mr. Westwall, and I can post a quote for Skooks, also. Perhaps you should read the thread before claiming that no one said what Silly Billy claimed.*


----------



## westwall (Oct 7, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...







Ah so.  Reporting factual data is against the rules to you then.  I see.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

a total dud.......and suddenly tonight, and as usual btw......fleeing from the bold predictions of catastrophy just two days ago!!!  ghey

So now, the AGW alarmist nutters have to continue to accept THIS >>>

.......following all the bold predictions what? 4,000+ days ago!!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/cucumber.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]





http://[URL=http://s42.photobucket....bums/e305/baldaltima/cucumber.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
Enjoying it s0ns??


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 7, 2016)

All these alarmist people are frauds............

They base their lives upon gambling upon present weather events being mega-disruptive and catastrophic. When they fail, they just start seeking the next flood............drought..........hurricane they can pin global warming on. They never want you looking at their record though because its beyond laughable!! Frauds all.........they must perpetuate it or their lives completely decompose. And they know it too.



So s0ns..........how's the knobby feeling tonight??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 7, 2016)

THE NEW TRACK IS NOW 40-60 MILES OFF SHORE..
Looking like the winds will not be a major problem for the Carolina's..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 7, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew is in the vicinity of Cape Canaveral right now...here is what the weather looks like.  The warmers must be very disappointed that Florida isn't being devastated...and the body count isn't mounting.  I have to say though...In my youth a CAT3 or 4 storm had much more powerful winds.
> ...



Yeah -- all those solar panels they donated to people living in cardboard shacks musta gotten smashed.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> THE NEW TRACK IS NOW 40-60 MILES OFF SHORE..
> Looking like the winds will not be a major problem for the Carolina's..





notice Billy.....the thread has suddenly gone cold!! The mental cases are in stunned disbelief and miserable as shit.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > THE NEW TRACK IS NOW 40-60 MILES OFF SHORE..
> ...



I just got a phone call and I have to send $100.00 to my friend/meteorologist on the coast.. The hurricane just made land fall at barely a Cat 1. level.. had it waited just another hour or so it would have been a tropical depression...

But it isn't doing crap other than rain. He told me the rain and storm surge are the only problems..  I told him he should give a 50% rebate..  He just laughed..   prick! But I am not a welsher!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2016)

But this still is not a major hurricane at land fall.. the streak continues 4,006 days


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2016)

*fAiLcAnE*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2016)

*gHeYcAnE*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 8, 2016)

Love the winning s0ns!!!


----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2016)

*Matthew and Haiti*






Unbelievable. Why is only Euronews covering this? Story @ feedly: organize, read and share what matters to you.



*How the Clintons Plundered Haiti*



Here it comes. Attack the source. Deny what is said because of who's saying it. And instantly divert when their unfounded claims are shown to be nothing but excrement.



Piece @ How the Clintons Plundered Haiti - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 8, 2016)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


My word, really dumb statement. You said provide a link to someone who said that the hurricane would fizzle, I did exactly that. I said not a thing about his data, only that he said that the hurricane would fizzle. He did, it did not. Instead, it developed into a long lasting major hurricane, just as the people at NOAA feared it would.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 8, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...


And you are very happy about that.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 9, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Long lasting? Really? Remind us when it it land fall and what catagory it was and is now


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



No. I'm not happy with that. But maybe they will be of more use to the Haitians smashed by making trinkets for tourists than they were keeping them dark at night..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 9, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



It did fizzle...  It didn't make land fall until it was almost gone..

It wasn't the disaster you were hoping for...  I made some assumptions from the data at the time, using the models you all like to say are 100% accurate..  Had the hurricane made landfall in Florida it would have disintegrated in short order. Because it stayed above water, off shore, and the Cold Front remained stationary, its strength remained intact.

NOAA was basing its predictions on a model as well and it was wrong...  But then they use moving goal posts.. Why do you never call them out for that?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 9, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I see. Haiti and Cuba are not land? Mathew did plenty of damage to Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina. From the beginning, NOAA stated that Mathew was an extremely hard storm to predict. And it is remaining so.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 10, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Talk about wanting to move the goal posts...  I could see this one coming a mile away.. Now Islands in the Pacific are the North American Continent....  Which would lay the 11 year drought reaching it waste...


----------



## Crick (Oct 11, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> ]
> Long lasting? Really? Remind us when it it land fall and what catagory it was and is now



It was a Cat 5.  That it came to an end and that it didn't hit the mainland US says absolutely nothing about whether or not this was an exceptional storm powered by exceptionally high surface water temperatures in the Caribbean basin.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2016)

Crick said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...







It was Cat 5 for less than a day.  It made landfall as a Cat 4.  Once again I ask you.  How did it compare to Hurricane Camille?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2016)

It was never a category 4 or 5 threat to the US.  You could get that type of storm surge from a category 1 or 2.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 11, 2016)

Crick said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Remind us how many cat 5 have occurred in the last 8 years? Or even the last 20.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2016)

Umm........duh........hurricanes typically end up hitting some land mass somewhere.

Anybody else hear Hilda talking about how closely Matthew tied to global warming. Except..........nobody is caring!!


----------



## Crick (Oct 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I never even suggested it was a notably strong storm.  The point of interest is that it went from Cat 1 to Cat 5 in less than a day and in the presence of dry air and wind shear.  It did so from high SSTs - the factor that you and Billy Bob have argued have little to no effect on hurricane strength.


----------

